# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lauttakylän Auto

## TC6-Z3

Lauttakylän Auto Oy on ostanut Kokemäen Tilausliikenteen, eli OK-Bussien Vammala-Kokemäki välin liikenteen. Kauppaan sisältyi yksi iso linja-auto, Scania K114-Kiitokori OmniStar vm. 2004.
Ozzy tämän auton onkin kuvannut.

Tällä hetkellä linjalle on sijoitettuna ex-GoldLine, nyk LA 157, Volvo B10M - Ajokki Royal.

----------


## TEP70

> Lauttakylän Auto Oy on ostanut Kokemäen Tilausliikenteen, eli OK-Bussien Vammala-Kokemäki välin liikenteen. Kauppaan sisältyi yksi iso linja-auto, Scania K114-Kiitokori OmniStar vm. 2004.
> Ozzy tämän auton onkin kuvannut.
> 
> Tällä hetkellä linjalle on sijoitettuna ex-GoldLine, nyk LA 157, Volvo B10M - Ajokki Royal.


Olikohan tuo Kiitokori OmniStar ennen tuolla linjalla? Jos oli, niin taas mentiin KA-konsernin tuttujen muottien mukaan: ostetaan yritys, siirretään parhaat autot muualle ja tuodaan jotain ikäloppuja rytöjä tilalle.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tkp

> Olikohan tuo Kiitokori OmniStar ennen tuolla linjalla? Jos oli, niin taas mentiin KA-konsernin tuttujen muottien mukaan: ostetaan yritys, siirretään parhaat autot muualle ja tuodaan jotain ikäloppuja rytöjä tilalle.


Parhaat autot tietysti tilausajoon, linjaa voi ajaa millä vaan mikä on rekisterissä ja katsastettu....

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Voisin kuvitella, että Vammala-Kokemäki-linjalla tulee KA:laisittain liian vähän kilometrejä noin uudelle autolle. Eikä Lauttakylän Auto taida olla yhtymän Scania-myönteisimpiä yksikköjä muutenkaan.
Jotenkin luontevaa olisi pistää tuo 55-paikkainen auto tienaamaan kunnolla vaikkapa Helssingin ja Porvoon välille.   :Wink:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Jotenkin luontevaa olisi pistää tuo 55-paikkainen auto tienaamaan kunnolla vaikkapa Helssingin ja Porvoon välille.


Olisi ihan tervetullut lisä tämän kaupungin kalustoon...

----------


## killerpop

Nooh... LA:n liikennekentästä löytyisi muun muassa eräs linja 54, jossa varmasti haluttaisiin nostaa matkustajamääriä, eikä uudempi kalustokaan olisi pahitteeksi. Toki pitää vetää aina kotiinpäin ja toivoa että autoa näkisi sellaisessa autokierrossa, että se palvelisi täällä Tampereen seudulla  :Wink: 

Viime päivinä esiintyneiden #131 ja #180 (kummatkin Kutter9 -tyyppiä) tilalla olisi potentiaalista tarvetta  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Tänään illalla linjalla LA #104, uusi KABUS-pikavuoroauto Turku-Tampere -pikavuorossa. Rekkarista ei havaintoja kiitos illan pimeyden.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Rekkarista ei havaintoja kiitos illan pimeyden.


Rekisteri tuttuun tyyliin FGX-504, Auto 105, FGX-505, työnro 3045, on sekin jo valminna, tosin ei linjaliikenteessä vielä, eli varmaankin piakkoin saattaa havaita upouuden matalalattian Lahden Liikenteen linjoilla.

*työnro 3045, eli LA105, on sarjan viimeinen Kabus 3 Pika-auto, eli sarjaan kuuluu yhteensä 45 pika-autoa, nyt sitten on alkanut matalien valmistus. (70kpl:een sarja??)

----------


## Mikko121

> Alunperin kirjoittanut killerpop
> 
> Rekkarista ei havaintoja kiitos illan pimeyden.
> 
> 
> Rekisteri tuttuun tyyliin FGX-504, Auto 105, FGX-505, työnro 3045, on sekin jo valminna, tosin ei linjaliikenteessä vielä, eli varmaankin piakkoin saattaa havaita upouuden matalalattian Lahden Liikenteen linjoilla.


Nyt tää on vähän epäselvä tää viesti.. eli onko tää 105 nyt matalalattiainen vai pika-kabussi? Kuitenkin jos numero on 105 niin se ei ole menossa lahteen vaan lauttakylään. Eikö niin?  Ja tarviisko Lauttakylä matalaa? Ja kiinnostus taas herää niiden Jyväskylän Matalien puoleen? Syyskuu on lopuillaan ja syyskuun aikana ensimmäisten piti tulla.

----------


## A_M

Kyllä se 105 ihan TC6Z3/7300 Kabus 3 ainakin mun käsittääkseni on  :Wink:  Matalat sen sijaan pitävät ainakin vielä matalaa profiilia.

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Nooh... LA:n liikennekentästä löytyisi muun muassa eräs linja 54. Pitää vetää aina kotiinpäin ja toivoa että autoa näkisi sellaisessa autokierrossa, että se palvelisi täällä Tampereen seudulla


En sitten tiedä onko killerillä ollut näppinsä pelissä  :Smile:  , mutta niin siinä vain taitaa käydä että pian 114sen löytää 54selta.

----------


## Ozzy

Kyllähän tuo linja jo uutta kalustoa tosiaankin kaipasikin, Kutsenits on
kyllä kuriositeettina hauska

----------


## killerpop

Ja siinähän se, 8:05 (ja 13:40) vuorossa linjaa 54 Krääkkiöön  :Smile:  eli LA #114 ilmeisesti ensimmäistä päiväänsä ko linjalla.

(ja se näytti tällaiselta)

----------


## TC6-Z3

> (ja se näytti tällaiselta)


Ihan katseltavan oloinen peli. (kovin on ajokki expressien 166&168 näköinen)
Mutta linjakilvitys olikin sitten ihan perseestä! 54 loistaa poissaolollaan, samoin lempäälä. Mistälie vanhasta romukutterista nämäkin linjakilpipömpelit kaavittu. Hyvällä onnella on viellä hehkulamppukäyttöiset. Mobitec tekis hyviä LED-käyttöisiä...

Ja pyöriin sopisi hyvin Kabusista tutut muoviset pölykapselit.

----------


## killerpop

> Ihan katseltavan oloinen peli. (kovin on ajokki expressien 166&168 näköinen)
> Mutta linjakilvitys olikin sitten ihan perseestä! 54 loistaa poissaolollaan, samoin lempäälä. Mistälie vanhasta romukutterista nämäkin linjakilpipömpelit kaavittu. Hyvällä onnella on viellä hehkulamppukäyttöiset. Mobitec tekis hyviä LED-käyttöisiä...
> 
> Ja pyöriin sopisi hyvin Kabusista tutut muoviset pölykapselit.


Tosiaan, nuo linjakilpiratkaisut toivottavasti ovat vain väliaikaiset. 

Mutta ne Anttilan 19,90 (markkaa) pölykapselit voi kyllä ihan oikeasti unohtaa, ei ny mennä tuota sentäs pilaamaan  :Wink:  Hyvältä näytti ulkoapäin, oikeastaan paremmalta kuin kuvissa. Josko huomenissa kerkeis sillä pienen matkankin tekemään, niin pääsis kurkkaan sisätiloihinkin. Tällaista pientä piristysruisketta sceneen kaivattiinkin... josko vielä jostain löytyis samanlainen Traforan tilalle  :Very Happy:

----------


## tkp

> Ja pyöriin sopisi hyvin Kabusista tutut muoviset pölykapselit.


Siis ihan aikuisten oikeesti niistä ei saa muuta kun painajaisia. Onneksi niistä on Jyväskylässä paria autoa lukuunottamatta päästy eroon...

----------


## killerpop

Mikäs lienee nyt tilanne muutamien autojen kohdalla:
#109, poistettu?
#161, vielä ajossa?

----------


## bassman

Lauttakylämmiähelle senverran, että hoitaa ny siihen 114:ta noi mopitekit keulalle. Eihän tollasia kilpiä....

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Mikäs lienee nyt tilanne muutamien autojen kohdalla:
> #109, poistettu?
> #161, vielä ajossa?


#109 seisoo romurivissä, 4 penkkiparia poistettuna, romuttamo?
#161 seisoo romurivissä, koneen vaihto? romuttamo?

#185 Wasassa lisättynä #109:stä 4 penkkiparia, kör Vasa-Sömmärösund.

----------


## Miska

> #185 Wasassa lisättynä #109:stä 4 penkkiparia, kör Vasa-Sömmärösund.


Onkos tosta tehty joku 60-paikkainen sardiinipurkki?

----------


## TC6-Z3

> Alunperin kirjoittanut TC6-Z3
> 
> #185 Wasassa lisättynä #109:stä 4 penkkiparia, kör Vasa-Sömmärösund.
> 
> 
> Onkos tosta tehty joku 60-paikkainen sardiinipurkki?


No mun käsittääkseni siinä kävi juurikin niin.
Halusivat Vaasassa, että saavat auton ajoon sinne, kun pitävät sitä niin hyvänä - hyvähän se onkin - ja laittoivat itse kuljettavoimin siihen lisää penkkejä, että sillä voi tuon vasa-sommarösund/panike/björköby linjan hoitaa, siinäkun ei alle 59 paikkainen kulkupeli riitä. Eli siinä on nyt sitten kai 59-paikkaa + taka-wc

----------


## killerpop

Näemmä yhtiön kalustoon on tullut yksi Victor lisää, LA #131 (ZAP-412) näyttäisi olevan omaa sukua Porvoon Liikenne.

----------


## J_J

> Näemmä yhtiön kalustoon on tullut yksi Victor lisää, LA #131 (ZAP-412) näyttäisi olevan omaa sukua Porvoon Liikenne.


Uudenkarheata, juuri ja juuri sisäänajettua kalustoa siis lisää vain... Sellaista se taitaa olla "evakkoreki" -meininki muuallakin konsernin sisällä.

----------


## bassman

Jaa-a.

"J J":n kyllä kannattaisi hakeutua neuvonantajaksi tuohon kyseiseen konserniin ja alkaa jakaa rahasta ohjeita isä aurinkoiselle, millaisella kalustolla niitä linjoja oikein pitäisi hoidella. =)?
Mitä sitä ilmaiseksi näitä ohjeita jakelet? Rahat pois vaan.

----------


## J_J

> Mitä sitä ilmaiseksi näitä ohjeita jakelet? Rahat pois vaan.


Hehhee... Jotenkin luulen että herra Aurinkoinen ei välttämättä meikäläisen neuvoista ole kiinnostunut? Ja toisekseen, neuvojen jakaminen ilmaiseksi lienee noinkin nuukassa ilmapiirissä ainoa mahdollisuus (edes teoriassa) saada ääntään kuuluviin  :Smile: 

No, leikki leikkinä. On vaan jännä itsekseen visioida, minne tuossa mainitussa evakkoreki -konsernissa sijoitellaan ne rahat millä useimmat muut liikennöitsijät ostavat uutta kalustoa? Olisikohan eräs Metsäpietilässä majaansa pitävä "auto"tehdas yksi rahanhaaskauskohde?

Ps. Kaikesta huolimatta kaunis kiitos nimimerkki "bassman":lle vinkistä. Jos joskus pyrkii leipä loppumaan pöydästä, voin harkita tuon vinkkisi hyödyntämistä niin kutsuttuna viimeisenä oljenkortena  :Wink:

----------


## sv

> On vaan jännä itsekseen visioida, minne tuossa mainitussa evakkoreki -konsernissa sijoitellaan ne rahat millä useimmat muut liikennöitsijät ostavat uutta kalustoa? Olisikohan eräs Metsäpietilässä majaansa pitävä "auto"tehdas yksi rahanhaaskauskohde?


On se monta prosenttia viisaampaa tuhlata rahat oman tehtaan tuotantoon kuin tuhlata rahat ulkopuolisen tehtaan tuotteiden hankkimiseen

----------


## J_J

> On se monta prosenttia viisaampaa tuhlata rahat oman tehtaan tuotantoon kuin tuhlata rahat ulkopuolisen tehtaan tuotteiden hankkimiseen


Melkoisen yksioikoinen ajattelumalli. Jos oma tehdas pystyy tuottamaan yhden kokonaisen "auton" sillä rahamäärällä, millä se vieras tehdas tekee vaikkapa viisi kokonaista bussia... Onko se silloin kovinkin monen prosentin edestä viisaampaa, kysyn vaan? Ainoa järkisyy tehdä kaikki (tai lähes kaikki) itse "omaan tyyliin" olisi se, että siinä säästyisi kokonaisuutta katsoen rahaa huomattavia summia. Näin ei tässä tapauksessa taida olla asian laita.

----------


## killerpop

Koiviston Auton Lahden varikolle hylkyriviin on siirtyneet Lauttakylän Auton #148 ja #151. Näistä ainakin #148 oli ilman rekisterikilpiä

----------


## kemkim

> Ainoa järkisyy tehdä kaikki (tai lähes kaikki) itse "omaan tyyliin" olisi se, että siinä säästyisi kokonaisuutta katsoen rahaa huomattavia summia. Näin ei tässä tapauksessa taida olla asian laita.


Maailmassa on muitakin kuin rahallisia syitä. Vaikka nykyään ajatellaan, että yrityksen ainoa tavoite on mahdollisimman korkea liiketaloudellinen voitto, saa yrittäjä tehdä muutakin. Koiviston Auton pääjehut voivat varmasti tuntea ylpeyttä, että hoitavat liikenteen itse tekemillään autoilla, joita ei muilla bussifirmoilla ole. Mihin nuo vanhat Kabusit muuten menevät, myydäänkö ne firmasta ulos vaiko romutetaan suoraan? Miksi yhtiö ei ole halukas myymään Kabus-tehtaan tuotteita muille?

----------


## killerpop

> Mihin nuo vanhat Kabusit muuten menevät, myydäänkö ne firmasta ulos vaiko romutetaan suoraan? Miksi yhtiö ei ole halukas myymään Kabus-tehtaan tuotteita muille?


Kyllä niitä useampia näkyi hylkyrivissä odottamassa viimeistä matkaa Paimelaan, jossa autot romutetaan.

Käytännössä konsernissa autot ajetaan loppuun, joten niistä ei olisi juurikaan iloa muilla liikennöitsijöillä, eikä konsernin eduksi ole myöskään se, että heidän raita-tavaramerkki esiintyisi hevos- tai bändiauton kyljissä.

----------


## tkp

> Miksi yhtiö ei ole halukas myymään Kabus-tehtaan tuotteita muille?



Kysymyksen voisi esittää niinpäin että miksi muut olisivat halukkaita ostamaan kabus-tehtaan tuotteita....?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kysymyksen voisi esittää niinpäin että miksi muut olisivat halukkaita ostamaan kabus-tehtaan tuotteita....?


Jos vaikka siksi että haluaisi tukea kotimaista työtä ja hyvinvointia eikä esim. puolalaista tai ruotsalaista?
Tai jos ne ovat tarkoitukseen sopivia hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyviä tuotteita?

----------


## tkp

> Jos vaikka siksi että haluaisi tukea kotimaista työtä ja hyvinvointia eikä esim. puolalaista tai ruotsalaista?
> Tai jos ne ovat tarkoitukseen sopivia hinta-laatusuhteeltaan hyviä tuotteita?



Noo, jokainen voi mielessään miettiä kuinka edullista on muutamia kymmeniä autoja käsittävän mallin rakentamien..Enkä nyt ihan heti muista toista linja-autonvalmistajaa, joka on päässyt oikein televisioon esittelemään kaasupolkimen alle asennettuja lisäjousia, tai jäykkää vaihteensiirtoa...Että sellaista Suomalaista laatutyötä  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Nyt Lauttakylän Auto #116 on puolestaan maalattu KA-konsernin oranssiharmaisiin väreihin.

----------


## killerpop

Seuraavat autot eivät taida päätyä enää Satakunnan Liikenteen ajoihin, vaikka tontilla vielä olevatkin:
  
#121, #170, #138

----------

